# Help Please - Ceramic Briquettes and Gas Grills



## surfinsapo

gas + Air = fire


----------



## mar52

Briquettes are used to transfer heat.  Grease drips on them, vaporizes and flavors the food.

The way you have it set up you are blocking the burner.  

You are blocking the air to the burner and the passage for the flame to get out.

If you want to use briquettes, find a grate to sit above the burner.  Not right on top of it, a couple of inches above.  You can screw angle iron to the front and back of the bowl to hold the grate.

Space the briquettes on the grate so that there is at least a quarter inch between.  A half inch is even better.


----------



## Greg Rempe

According to a number of grill manufacturers...the correct color of a gas flame should be blue at the bottom with yellow tips...big orange flames are not good!

Regarding the lava rock set up, I would give the burner more space...I know what you are looking to do but that isn't going to work very well.  Mar has some good advice to modify your set up!

Glad you joined the forum!!


----------



## Bruce B

Buy a Weber.


----------



## bigwheel

Well my current gas grill dont use lava rocks but on my old one you just dumped them around and on top of the burner. Nearly have to think the ceramic rocks would work the same way. Now not sure I would want them lined up like little soldiers along where the fire comes out. I would be tempted to toss them in there in a mo haphazard fashion so at least most or some of the holes would have space to squirt fire. Just sorta thinking out loud here. If this is wrong I take it all back of course

bigwheel


----------



## 1MoreFord

I've usually seen grills with flavorizer bar(s) or lava rock(ceramic briqs) on a grate.

Your grill has a set of tabs to hold a lava rock grate.

From your pics I can't tell if there is room in there for the flavorizer bar above the burner and the rock grate too.

Again, hard to tell from the pic but I think the holes in your gas line are to control the intake air for the burner.  Can't tell if there is another inlet with adj. control like mine.


----------



## bigwheel

It should be able to take the heat for a good while. I have an old Brinkmann 8 in One..I think thats whut they call em. It basically a high pressure turkey fryer burner on the bottom which holds a pint sized two piece ECB on top. Supposedly if you want to use it for a gas grill you put lava rocks in the charcoal pan and set it on top of the turkey burner. Know from another fella who had one that burner would burn up the charcoal pan muy pronto. I neva did get around to using it as a gas grill. I just used the top ECB part which made an excellent high temp chicken blaster when loaded up with charcoal. Moral of the tale is yep that should work. Doubt if a gas grill gonna be pumping out the heat of a turkey burner and the warming rack should be mo durable than a thin galvanized fire pan. 

bigwheel



			
				yellowJZ said:
			
		

> k thank you. I just made a briquette rack out of an old warming rack. i hope it can take the heat.


----------



## 007bond-jb

The bottom casting for your Thermos grill is exactly the same as Char Broils aluminum gas grill, Home Depot & Lowe's sells a vaporizer bar & a lava rock grate for these grills. Like Mar52 said your choke'in off the air to burner Them ceramic's need to be on top the burner on a grate.

Look on the left & right side in your grill botom's side', those piramid shape castings are what support a flavorizer bar. Now look in the bottoms font & back you will see 2 cast in tabs. They can be seen in the photos.
Those are made to support a rock grate.

As stated use either or... Not both. 
I have the same grill made by Char Broil. I made a grate out of hardware cloth to set inplace of the rock grate. Now I put charcoal & wood on it. I use the burner to ignite the coals. Coals & wood make a way better tasting finished meal. cooking with gas on a grill is just like Broiling in a Oven. 
I dont worry about the ash just brush it off, Burners are cheap.
BTW Lowe's & Home Depot sells replacement burners too  

I think This mod is shown in more than one of my over 500 videos...

Look here at about 2:55 into the clip;

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cmXDDhVZva4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cmXDDhVZva4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bigwheel

Well aint you just a smarty pants to know all this stuff Boy. I'm thinking maybe you do bunk on the propa side of the Sabine after all

bigwheel


----------



## 007bond-jb

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well aint you just a smarty pants to know all this stuff Boy. I'm thinking maybe you do bunk on the propa side of the Sabine after all
> 
> bigwheel



I think you got the east side confused with the west side Sarge  

Them holes in the burner tubes let in air to mix with the gas. If you a bigger flame put an ajustable regulator on that thing


----------

